# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  सूत्र के सभी फोटो या कामिकस ♥ एक ही क्लिक में ♥ डाऊनलोड करना सीखो और *समय बचाओ*

## jethalal

मानलो की आप कोई फोटो या कोमिक्स वाला सूत्र देख रहे हो और आपको उसके सभी फोटो अपनी हार्डडिस्क में सेव करने है, तो आप यदि एक एक करके सब फोटो को क्लिक करेंगे और फिर 'save image as' करेगे तो ये तो भाई समय की बर्बादी है. अत: में आपको ऐसा ट्रीक सिखाता हू जिससे आप केवल एक ही क्लिक से किसी भी सूत्र के एक पन्ने के सारे फोटो अपने कम्प्युटर में सेव कर पाओगे.

पैसे या वायरस का कोई लफड़ा नही है इसकी में गेरंटी लेता हू.

जरूरी सामग्री 
*१. firefox internet browser*
(ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम कोई भी चलेगा. बस फ़ायरफ़ॉक्स चलना चाहिए)

*२. Downthemall नामका Addon*
firefox चालु करो और निचे के लिंक पे जाओ, 
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/201
और "Add to firefox" वाला ग्रीन कलर का बटन दबाओ.
अब Firefox restart करो 

अब आप एक उदाहरण से समजिए..
मानलो के मेरे को मनभावन चित्र वाले सेक्सन से एक सूत्र के सभी फोटो डाउनलोड करना है तो में ऐसा करुगा-

सबसे पहेले किसी भी जगह पे एक फोल्डर बनाओ.
मान लो की मैंने D: drive में नया फोल्डर बनाया "Photos"

अब मनमोहक चित्र सेक्शन के मुख पेज पे जाओ 
उस सूत्र से जुड़े "यु-पिन" वाले आयकोन पे क्लिक मारो अब एक नया विंडो खुला है, 
जैसा की ये फोटो में दीखता है वेसा करो

 

तब दूसरा विंडो खुलेगा, उसमे आप मेने जो दूसरे फोटो में किया है वेसा करो ...

 

बस अब बिंदास आप उस फोल्डर में जाए --आपके सारे फोटो वही होंगे! 

*केवल इस फोरम में नही किसी भी फोरम में ये ट्रिक काम करेगा.*
PS: यदि किसी अन्य फोरम /वेबसाईट पे attachment ऐसा यु-पिन न हो, और एक से ज्यादा टाइप के एक्सटेंशन वाले फोटो हो तो फास्ट-फ़िल्टरिंग ओप्शन में "jpg|jpeg|gif|png" ऐसा लिख दे, ताकि कोई फोटो रहे न जाए.
उसी प्रकार से अन्तर्वासना की सभी कहानिया pdf में डाउनलोड करनी हो तो उसके पेज में जाके फास्ट-फ़िल्टरिंग ओप्शन में ".pdf"  ऐसा लिख दे.
किसी  नंगी वेबसाइट से सेम्पल विडियो लेने हो तो फास्ट फ़िल्टरिंग में "wmv|mpeg|avi" लिखे. 
अगर मूवी embeded हो (उदा. यु-ट्यूब) तो ये काम नही करेगा, फिर आपको downloaderhelper नामक अन्य एड-ओंन का इस्तेमाल करना होगा.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्र ये जानकारी मुझे नही थी, अब मैं अपना समय बचा पाउगा , धन्यवाद.

----------


## inder123in

जहा u पिन न हो वह क्लिक ही नही होगा तो आगे केसे बढ़ेगे

जैसे की मीने snapshot मे सूत्र दिखया है अब मुझे इसमे से कोई कॉमिक लोड करना है तो कैसे होगी

----------


## jaihind20

अच्छी जानकारी दी जेठालाल  जी आपने

----------


## Rajeev

मित्र जेठा जी आपने ये जानकारी अन्तर्वासना फोरम नष्ट होने से पहले भी दी थी
उस समय मैंने ज्यादा ध्यान नहीं दी थी बाद में मुझे बहुत दुःख हुआ क्युकी यह जानकारी
मेरे लिए बहुत लाभदायक सिद्ध होती पर अब मैं बहुत प्रसन्न हु क्युकी आपने ये जानकारी पुनः दी है
धन्यवाद

----------


## aditya_gujral1

जेठ लाल जी कुछ समझ नहीं आया ठीक से समझाओ

----------


## inder123in

> जहा u पिन न हो वह क्लिक ही नही होगा तो आगे केसे बढ़ेगे
> 
> जैसे की मीने snapshot मे सूत्र दिखया है अब मुझे इसमे से कोई कॉमिक लोड करना है तो कैसे होगी



भाई मेरे काम का क्या हुआ

----------


## inder123in

[HTML]२. Downthemall नामका Addon
firefox चालु करो और निचे के लिंक पे जाओ,
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/201
और "Add to firefox" वाला ग्रीन कलर का बटन दबाओ.
अब Firefox restart करो 


ग्रीन कलर के बटन से क्या मतलब है

लिंक पर जाने से नीचे दिखया गया पेज खुल रहा है इसमे green बटन सिर्फ download  वाला है  :BangHead::BangHead::BangHead:

----------


## inder123in

जय हिन्द भाई कुछ समझ आया हो तो मदद करो

----------


## kajal pandey

वह जेठा जी आप तो ज्ञान के भंडार है ...............बोलो jetha जी की जय ,,,,,,,,रेपो काबुल करे

----------


## jethalal

> [COLOR=red][HTML]२. 
> लिंक पर जाने से नीचे दिखया गया पेज खुल रहा है इसमे green बटन सिर्फ download  वाला है  [/SIZE]:BangHead::BangHead::BangHead:


हाँ मित्र उसी ग्रीन कलर के "download बटन पे क्लिक करो तब वो अपने आप ही फ़ायरफ़ॉक्स में इनस्टॉल होगा फिर फायरफोक्स बंध करके चालू करो.




> जहा* u पिन न हो वह क्लिक ही नही* होगा तो आगे केसे बढ़ेगे


ऐसे सूत्र में Fastestfox नामक एड-ओन फ़ायरफ़ॉक्स के लिए डाउनलोड करे. 

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/fastestfox-browse-faster/

बाद में इमेल के पेज में "right click> Download Page images" ऐसा करे
लेकिन ये हर एक-एक पेज पे जाके करना होगा. उसमे अवतार और smiley भी डाउनलोड होगे, जिन्हें फिर हार्ड-डिस्क से मिटाने के लिए फोल्डर में जाके "arrange icon by size" और छोटी साइज़ के फोटो डिलीट करे.

----------


## inder123in

धन्यबाद जेठा जी     

:nono:

----------


## inder123in

जेठा जी क्या ऐसा कुछ आप ओपेरा के लिए नही दे सकते । मेरे सिस्टम मे फायर फॉक्स सही काम नही करता है

----------


## webshow

जेठालाल जी,
धन्यवाद आपका
बहुत से सदस्यों का काम आसान करदिया आपने
धन्यवाद एक बार फिर

----------


## sandy_sexpremi

मित्र मेरे पास कॉमिक्स है पीडीऍफ़ फॉर्मेट मैं मुझे उन्हें jpeg फॉर्मेट मैं बदलना है हर एक पिक्चर की अलग फाइल बन जाये कृपया बताये

----------


## vickky681

> मानलो की आप कोई फोटो या कोमिक्स वाला सूत्र देख रहे हो और आपको उसके सभी फोटो अपनी हार्डडिस्क में सेव करने है, तो आप यदि एक एक करके सब फोटो को क्लिक करेंगे और फिर 'save image as' करेगे तो ये तो भाई समय की बर्बादी है. अत: में आपको ऐसा ट्रीक सिखाता हू जिससे आप केवल एक ही क्लिक से किसी भी सूत्र के एक पन्ने के सारे फोटो अपने कम्प्युटर में सेव कर पाओगे.
> 
> पैसे या वायरस का कोई लफड़ा नही है इसकी में गेरंटी लेता हू.
> 
> जरूरी सामग्री 
> *१. firefox internet browser*
> (ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम कोई भी चलेगा. बस फ़ायरफ़ॉक्स चलना चाहिए)
> 
> *२. Downthemall नामका Addon*
> ...


बहुत बढिया जेठ भाई

----------


## jaunty

> धन्यबद जेठलाल भाई ।


 एक समस्या है...
U-Pin के बाद वाला प्रोसैस नहीं समझ मे आ रहा है.... सभी attached files की list नए window मे खुलने के बाद कैसे process है, कृपया बिस्तर से बताने का कष्ट करें।:BangHead:

----------


## Mr. laddi

*जेठालाल जी पुरानी फ़ोरम में सूत्र के सारे चित्र डाउनलोड हो जाते थे
पर इस फ़ोरम में पुरे नहींहो पाते क्यों क्या कमी है*

----------


## webshow

धन्यवाद जेठालाल मित्र

----------


## Shri Vijay

*प्रिय मित्र जेठालाल जी ओपेरा वर्जन ११.१० में केसे डाऊनलोड करते क्रपया बताये धन्यवाद ,*

----------


## jaunty

> एक समस्या है...
> U-Pin के बाद वाला प्रोसैस नहीं समझ मे आ रहा है.... सभी attached files की list नए window मे खुलने के बाद कैसे process है, कृपया बिस्तर से बताने का कष्ट करें।:BangHead:


 क्या भाई....! 
जवाब देने का ना .... !

----------


## Shri Vijay

*प्रिय मित्र जेठालाल जी ओपेरा वर्जन ११.१० में केसे डाऊनलोड करते क्रपया बताये धन्यवाद :question:*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

[QUOTE=jethalal;214211]मानलो की आप कोई फोटो या कोमिक्स वाला सूत्र देख रहे हो और आपको उसके सभी फोटो अपनी हार्डडिस्क में सेव करने है, तो आप यदि एक एक करके सब फोटो को क्लिक करेंगे और फिर 'save image as' करेगे तो ये तो भाई समय की बर्बादी है. अत: में आपको ऐसा ट्रीक सिखाता हू जिससे आप केवल एक ही क्लिक से किसी भी सूत्र के एक पन्ने के सारे फोटो अपने कम्प्युटर में सेव कर पाओगे.

पैसे या वायरस का कोई लफड़ा नही है इसकी में गेरंटी लेता हू.
QUOTE]

एक बहुत कम की ट्रैक जो मे नहीं जनता था। धन्यवाद स्वीकार करे।

----------


## mantu007

> मानलो की आप कोई फोटो या कोमिक्स वाला सूत्र देख रहे हो और आपको उसके सभी फोटो अपनी हार्डडिस्क में सेव करने है, तो आप यदि एक एक करके सब फोटो को क्लिक करेंगे और फिर 'save image as' करेगे तो ये तो भाई समय की बर्बादी है. अत: में आपको ऐसा ट्रीक सिखाता हू जिससे आप केवल एक ही क्लिक से किसी भी सूत्र के एक पन्ने के सारे फोटो अपने कम्प्युटर में सेव कर पाओगे.
> 
> पैसे या वायरस का कोई लफड़ा नही है इसकी में गेरंटी लेता हू.
> 
> जरूरी सामग्री 
> *१. firefox internet browser*
> (ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम कोई भी चलेगा. बस फ़ायरफ़ॉक्स चलना चाहिए)
> 
> *२. Downthemall नामका Addon*
> ...


बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद आपको ये नयी नयी जानकारी देने के लिए

----------


## Shri Vijay

*प्रिय मित्र जेठालाल जी ओपेरा वर्जन ११.१० में केसे डाऊनलोड करते क्रपया बताये धन्यवाद*

----------


## amol05

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र आप तो भण्डार हैं ज्ञान का

----------


## Shri Vijay

*प्रिय जेठालाल जी,लगताहै आप टपू के साथ छुट्टीयां मनानें स्वदेश चलेगये !*

----------


## pratapg

Mr. jethalal  you have not given precaution of such add on
1. it rename the previous pics and overwrite the new image hence your valuable image get deleted.for this every time you have to make new folder at different location to save them otherwise do some setting
2. all image does not select automatically,you have to select each one with no preview.
3. you need training to use it.
  ULTIMATELY IT IS SO BAD ,EARLIER METHOD WAS GOOD IN WHICH YOU SAVE ONLY DESIRE PICS AND RENAME THEM ALSO.

NOT RECOMMENDED.....

----------


## pratapg

[QUOTE=pratapg;379320]Mr. jethalal  you have not given precaution of such add on
1. it rename the previous pics and overwrite the new image hence your valuable image get deleted.for this every time you have to make new folder at different location to save them otherwise do some setting
2. all image does not select automatically,you have to select each one with no preview.
3. you need training to use it.
  ULTIMATELY IT IS SO BAD ,EARLIER METHOD WAS GOOD IN WHICH YOU SAVE ONLY DESIRE PICS AND RENAME THEM ALSO.



ITS GOOD BUT INITIALLY TRAINING REQUIRED........

----------


## pratapg

_I WAS WRONG, IT IS VERY GOOD....._

----------


## Teach Guru

बहुत बढ़िया जानकारी दी है मित्र आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद............

----------


## dishadey

पिछले 1 महीने से मेरे कंप्यूटर में मोजिला फायर फोक्स में कोई भी लिंक खोलने पर अपने आप ही ये लिंक (http://www.dugald.mobi/) खुल जाता है पता नहीं क्यों
अगर आप  के पास इसका सोलुशन हो कृपया बताये मैने अन इन्स्टाल कर के रीइन्स्टाल कर के भी देख लिया

----------


## yuvraz01

*बहुत बढ़िया...
बिलकुल सही कम कर रहा हैं...
धन्यवाद *

----------


## deependra69

सविता भाभी story dido bhai plz

----------


## jethalal

> पिछले 1 महीने से मेरे कंप्यूटर में मोजिला फायर फोक्स में कोई भी लिंक खोलने पर अपने आप ही ये लिंक (http://www.dugald.mobi/) खुल जाता है पता नहीं क्यों
> अगर आप  के पास इसका सोलुशन हो कृपया बताये मैने अन इन्स्टाल कर के रीइन्स्टाल कर के भी देख लिया


मित्र ऐसे BHO (Browser hijacking object) कहेते है.
आप कोई अच्छा सा एंटी-वायरस सॉफ्टवेयर डाले और फुल-स्केन करे. मै kaspersky की सलाह दूंगा- कायमी का इलाज हो जाएगा.

http://www.softpedia.com/get/Antivir...Security.shtml

----------


## draculla

> मित्र ऐसे BHO (Browser hijacking object) कहेते है.
> आप कोई अच्छा सा एंटी-वायरस सॉफ्टवेयर डाले और फुल-स्केन करे. मै kaspersky की सलाह दूंगा- कायमी का इलाज हो जाएगा.
> 
> http://www.softpedia.com/get/Antivir...Security.shtml



जेठालाल जी क्या यह तरीका अभी भी काम करता है?
क्यों की मैं बहुत दिनों से कोशिश कर रहा हूँ लेकिन अभी तक सफलता नहीं मिली/
हर बार कोई Pin नाम की फाइल सेव होती है.

----------


## The Master

आप लोग Spybot - Search & Destroy 2.0   इसका प्रयोग भी कर सकते है...........

----------


## bihari ghora

यु-पिन KYA HOTA HAI?, I AM TRYING RIGHT CLICK +WITH SAME THEM WITH DOWN THEM ALL , ITS NOT WORKING



> मानलो की आप कोई फोटो या कोमिक्स वाला सूत्र देख रहे हो और आपको उसके सभी फोटो अपनी हार्डडिस्क में सेव करने है, तो आप यदि एक एक करके सब फोटो को क्लिक करेंगे और फिर 'save image as' करेगे तो ये तो भाई समय की बर्बादी है. अत: में आपको ऐसा ट्रीक सिखाता हू जिससे आप केवल एक ही क्लिक से किसी भी सूत्र के एक पन्ने के सारे फोटो अपने कम्प्युटर में सेव कर पाओगे.
> 
> पैसे या वायरस का कोई लफड़ा नही है इसकी में गेरंटी लेता हू.
> 
> जरूरी सामग्री 
> *१. firefox internet browser*
> (ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम कोई भी चलेगा. बस फ़ायरफ़ॉक्स चलना चाहिए)
> 
> *२. Downthemall नामका Addon*
> ...

----------


## Rajeev

> यु-पिन KYA HOTA HAI?, I AM TRYING RIGHT CLICK +WITH SAME THEM WITH DOWN THEM ALL , ITS NOT WORKING


..............................

----------


## Shri Vijay

प्रिय जेठा जी,लगताहै आप सपरिवार छुट्टीयां मनानें विदेश चलेगये ? कब तक पधारेंगे ?

----------


## sonam123

> मानलो की आप कोई फोटो या कोमिक्स वाला सूत्र देख रहे हो और आपको उसके सभी फोटो अपनी हार्डडिस्क में सेव करने है, तो आप यदि एक एक करके सब फोटो को क्लिक करेंगे और फिर 'save image as' करेगे तो ये तो भाई समय की बर्बादी है. अत: में आपको ऐसा ट्रीक सिखाता हू जिससे आप केवल एक ही क्लिक से किसी भी सूत्र के एक पन्ने के सारे फोटो अपने कम्प्युटर में सेव कर पाओगे. 
> 
> पैसे या वायरस का कोई लफड़ा नही है इसकी में गेरंटी लेता हू.
> 
> जरूरी सामग्री 
> *१. firefox internet browser*
> (ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम कोई भी चलेगा. बस फ़ायरफ़ॉक्स चलना चाहिए)
> 
> *२. Downthemall नामका Addon*
> ...


 photo ke sath php file bhi downlode ho rahi hai ab kya karu?

----------


## rajeev.ghj

क्रपया दोबारा सभी screen shots सहित क्रम से दोबरा पोस्ट करे क्यो कि कुछ screen shots दिख ही नही रहे जानकारी के लिये धन्यवाद.

----------


## apnapan.pyar

फोटो नहीं दिख रही है कृपया दुबारा दिखाए

----------


## apnapan.pyar

जेठालाल भाई कृपया दुबारा समझाने का कष्ट करे

----------


## badboy123455

*बढिया काम कर रहा हे भाई*:group-dance::group-dance:

----------


## aadit9

> मानलो की आप कोई फोटो या कोमिक्स वाला सूत्र देख रहे हो और आपको उसके सभी फोटो अपनी हार्डडिस्क में सेव करने है, तो आप यदि एक एक करके सब फोटो को क्लिक करेंगे और फिर 'save image as' करेगे तो ये तो भाई समय की बर्बादी है. अत: में आपको ऐसा ट्रीक सिखाता हू जिससे आप केवल एक ही क्लिक से किसी भी सूत्र के एक पन्ने के सारे फोटो अपने कम्प्युटर में सेव कर पाओगे.
> 
> पैसे या वायरस का कोई लफड़ा नही है इसकी में गेरंटी लेता हू.
> 
> जरूरी सामग्री 
> *१. firefox internet browser*
> (ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम कोई भी चलेगा. बस फ़ायरफ़ॉक्स चलना चाहिए)
> 
> *२. Downthemall नामका Addon*
> ...


bhai chitra kahan hai pls bataiye

----------


## parim6

भाई में आपको बताता हूँ 
_मानलो के मेरे को मनभावन चित्र वाले सेक्सन से एक सूत्र के सभी फोटो डाउनलोड करना है तो में ऐसा करुगा-

अब अपने देखा तो होगा  की अप जिस thread  में जाते हैं वहा अनेको सूत्र होते हैं और तक़रीबन हर सूत्र जिसमे चित्र होते हैं उसके आगे एक pin  लगा होता है  इसे paper clip  कहते हैं     ===>>  _ 
 इस पर  click  करें और तब एक नया  window  खुलेगा उस window  में सूत्र के सभी चित्र अजयेंगे तब वह जा कर खली जगा पर कही भी पर उसी window में  right  click  कर के आप्शन निकल ले और तब आपको उस आप्शन में down them all वाला आप्शन दिखेगा उस पर क्लिक कर दे बस हो गया काम 


याद रखे इस   पर click  करना है  

बाकि आप सब समझदार हैं :) खुश रहें

----------


## parim6

जेठ भाई तो काम अधुरा छोड़ कर चलेगये चलो कोई बात नहीं

----------


## dhanrajk75

अच्छी जानकारी है दोस्त ..........

----------


## SAAJANN

बहुत अच्छा लगा उपाय.................

----------

